# Teaching dog to poop in one spot.



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My feelings are is your dog is not going to want to defecate in an area that's already overrun with her feces. You maybe might need to widen her swath of poop area so she has ample space to do her business in.

Have you considered a dog poop clean up service?


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> My feelings are is your dog is not going to want to defecate in an area that's already overrun with her feces. You maybe might need to widen her swath of poop area so she has ample space to do her business in.
> 
> Have you considered a dog poop clean up service?


I was not aware that there even is such service?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Katarina said:


> I was not aware that there even is such service?



Lol, there's a service for everything nowadays it seems!

I googled "dog poop clean up service California" and tons of options popped up. I don't know where in CA you live but I am sure there's one nearby. I have no idea how much they cost, but I know they exist!

Of course, I'm sure it is possible to train your dog to poop in one area. I'm just not so sure how happy she'd be to do it when it's already covered with her poo. :yuck: Think about it. 3 weeks, 21 days, 2 poops a day... that's over 40 turds in one space. And then YOU have to clean it all up! That's a mess.

Here's a link that may help: http://www.poopbutler.com/states-california-pooper-scooper


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I most definitely would NOT teach her to poo in her run. BAD IDEA.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

I pretty much had an idea what your opinions will be.
I think it might be better to board him.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Hali's Mom said:


> I most definitely would NOT teach her to poo in her run. BAD IDEA.


That was my thinking too. It is like to teach him to poop in his crate.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess it's possible to teach him to go in one spot but I think it would take quite a bit of time to train. I have heard of people training dogs from when they are puppies to do that and it's probably easier to start when they are young. Your husband is a very lucky man to have you trying to make things easier on him. If it were me I would just tell him to get a bag, man up and pick up the poop. It's not radioactive or anything.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You might be able to have a dog walker come in once or twice a day.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

You said the dog won't walk with anyone else so I agree with the idea of hiring the pooh cleanup service while you are gone. Alternatively maybe another family member, friend, or neighbor will do it for you.

Boarding seems like a good second option if your husband can't to do what is required for complete care.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If you walk your dog out on leash every time during their puppyhood, they generally will learn to poop on command and in the same area. <- And I think they will also poop where other dogs poop as well, so if your first dog is thoroughly trained, your next dog will pick up the knowhow from the first dog.

So I guess what I'm saying is have your husband walk the dog out on leash and have her poop in the bushes or wherever it won't be obvious or "in the way".


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your input and opinions. A friend offered to me that she would come over and pick up after my dog, but I just could not accept it. I think I am going to look in to dog poop clean up service and if I don't get anywhere with it I will just board him.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Lol, there's a service for everything nowadays it seems!
> 
> I googled "dog poop clean up service California" and tons of options popped up. I don't know where in CA you live but I am sure there's one nearby. I have no idea how much they cost, but I know they exist!
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with you as far as cleaning up after 3 weeks. I did the math too and came up with the same number as you did. I looked into the clean-up service and the prices are actually very reasonable considering what I would have to clean up after 3 weeks.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope the poop service works out! I think it's worth it if only to save you the grossness of having to clean up all that poo when you come home. And it's bound to be cheaper than boarding your dog for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Katarina (Jan 19, 2011)

DaisyGolden said:


> I guess it's possible to teach him to go in one spot but I think it would take quite a bit of time to train. I have heard of people training dogs from when they are puppies to do that and it's probably easier to start when they are young. Your husband is a very lucky man to have you trying to make things easier on him. If it were me I would just tell him to get a bag, man up and pick up the poop. It's not radioactive or anything.


DaisyGolden, I tried to PM you twice, but for some reason I can't .


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with what Megora said about the leash/pooping on command. Iorek poops in one spot... my fiance trained this (I don't even know if it was intentional or just well played), not me, so I'm not really sure how it happened but I can ask if there was anything special beyond using the leash to confine the space + teaching to poop on command. He won't poop on grass now unless he absolutely has to, just on the pebbles underneath our back porch and primarily on a big dirt mound in the middle of the pebbles. Iorek's been doing this since he was about four or five months old though so I'm not sure how much effort it would be to teach an adult dog. In my experience though, with puppies, only going out on a leash and learning a "poop" command worked. 

I'm glad your husband is "willing" to take care of your dog, but poop is definitely a big part of that. Is there any way he can overcome why he doesn't want to deal with it between now and when you leave?


----------



## sweetness (Oct 26, 2009)

Is your dog not also considered your husband's dog? He doesn't consider her to be his dog? So much for being Man's best friend. Speaking of being a man, he can't clean up a little poop? 

Poop that has dried up in the backyard for 2-3 weeks is so easy to clean up. All those dried up piles can just be raked into a pile and shoveled into the trash.


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Some people just cant clean it up. It doesnt feel right to them. We have had Goldie for over 2.5weeks now and once im home from work im the "Default Poopa Scoopa"  . While im and work my wife takes care of it. This is my 2nd dog and her 3-4 dog so we are experienced in that department  Go with the cleaning service until your husband gets into the swing of things. This wasnt real advice, just a post to share with your husband maybe, just to let him know its not a fatal act


----------

